

Hacking Instagram filters in real life - rudyadler
http://1000memories.com/blog/97-old-school-instagram-filters-using-vintage-cameras-and-film

======
aw3c2
That site leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.

After that recent "How many photos have ever been taken?" post with a
misleading graph <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3001988> now another
"infographic" quality post that again screams "look at me, I am linkbait".
Those text snippets that are easily assembled from Wikipedia and other
sources.

Changing the submission to include "hacking" is quite blatant.

~~~
alphadog
Agreed. Sometimes it's just _too_ obvious.

